# Indoor Cut Out-need advice



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Pics of the affected area would be a great start. Outside (where entering) and inside where hive is thought to be located.
I just removed a hive and bees from a floor space between joists. I'll try to assist as much as I can.


----------



## Beev (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks Mr.Beeman. Unfortunately, I don't have any pics right now. I know where the bees are, at least part of them, and I know what I will have to do to get to them. The problem is, the cut out will be done entirely from inside the building. I won't be able to use smoke, and I will probably need to put up some kind of plastic barrier to contain bees in that part of the building. I have plenty of time to ponder it, but I'm sure there are aspects that would never occur to me.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I have removed a lot of bees from indoors and you probably wont need to smoke anything. Just cut into the area and remove the bees a comb at a time and put them into some frames.A good bee vac will help you get all the rest. When they are indoors the stray bees head to light so if there is a window you can suck them off the glass. If not set up a light they can go to and keep them all in one place. Good luck.


----------

